# Emergency eye surgery for Oscar



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

Lately we have been noticing Oscar closing the eye he had surgery on. It looks fine, but clearly it's bothering him. DH took him to the vet last night and it turns out the suture from cherry eye surgery ulcerated his eye! Since he closed the stitch at the bottom of the pocket, Oscar is in full surgery for a revision. My poor little guy


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Awww...poor Oscar! Hope it all goes well and Oscar is back to feeling his old self soon.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor boy! Keep us updated!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, no! I hope this ordeal will soon be a distant memory.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Poor Oscar! We are sending good thoughts and hugs for him.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

poor baby!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Hope Oscar's eye is soon healing properly.


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

I hope all goes well and Oscar feels better soon!


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

I just called the vet and they said he is fine (and back in a collar- poor little guy). I will leave work at 4 to pick him up. I can't wait to see him!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Poor Oscar. Glad to hear that all went well.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

poor guy, hoping for an update.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry he had to go threw that. Hope he has a good night tonight.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I find the eye surgery's the most frighting of dog problems,they need to be addressed as soon as possible, it is so great that you noticed and got him back for surgery. He should be fine be sure you keep him in that cone...for me it became my safty net...and put all drops in...Oscar will be back to his old self soon. My shih tzu had three emergency eye surgerys and one repair...it never got easier...it is a big relief when they are better. Hughs to you and belly rubs for Oscar.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

(((((Oscar)))))


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

Poor Oscar!! I'm glad he's all done with surgery and hope he has a very speedy recovery!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Hope it heals right, and quickly, this time!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Poor Oscar, I am so sorry. I hope that all goes well this time around.


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone. When I picked him up yesterday, it looked like his eye was going to fall out of his head  The doctor said that he had a small hemorrhage at the ulcer site but they stopped the bleeding quickly. He acted totally normal when I brought him home- he ate normally and wanted to play too. I tried to keep him calm and quiet though. His eye looks a little better this morning (still red and a little bulging though). He doesn't like when I go near it to put the drops in or even to look at it, so my husband has to hold him while I put the drops in. We go back on Monday to check it... I can update you more then. Oh- and this time he didn't regress with his potty training :whoo:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Sounds like he is on the mend! Getting our pups to let us do the eye drops or manipulate their eyes is generally frustrating at first, it is good to teach even dogs with no problem. My newest girl (not a Havanese) has an eye structure that must be checked every day and cleaning drops put in or liquid tears if we are out and a piece of matter gets stuck in the eye. I had forgotton how frustrating it can be! My DH was no help...he made it worse, so I would put a piece of chicken at her nose and not let her have it until a drop went in, then I would feed right away a few times and she got it, now I hold her beard and she lets me. If you try this you will need to do this as a two person job because the drops can be expensive and you only are putting in a certain amount. If you feel your not able to get them in,,,they are so important for healing...you might ask your Vet if they come in ointment form, it is easier but you need to wash your hands before and after. 

I am so glad he is on the road to recovery and you are such a good pup parent to notice the problem and act right away.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm so glad to hear Oscar is on the mend. That must have been frightening at first.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry that I missed this = Poor Oscar! I am so glad that you caught it, and that he is being such a good patient! Sending him lots of kisses!


----------

